# Propane and lump



## dalmorloson (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a vertical propane smoker from Cabelas. For the last year or so I have had trouble getting it up to temp (230). I have tried everything from cleaning burner, using full tank, sand in the pan, etc. and still have trouble. Recently I bought a cast iron skillet and used lump charcoal in it to try to get temps that way. Success!!!  I now use my propane smoker as a charcoal smoker and tweak the temps with the propane and vents. Has anyone else ever had to do something like this to get results?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I use RO lump and wood chunks, but not to get the temps up to speed. Tweaking the regulator and vents can be a key issue in getting temps where you want them. On a GOSM big block, if you open the bottom vents, you'll get more heat and a hotter burn on the bottom rack, I always keep the top vent wide open, for health reasons, I don't want stale smoke/creosote lingering in the cabinet. Glad to know you found the right combo. It's all good my friend.


----------

